
How to Correctly Use GitHub for Software Development - soygul
https://quanticdev.com/articles/how-to-use-github
======
soygul
Hi all,

I have been using GitHub for about 8 years and wanted to share my experiences
using it professionally and for open-source projects. The article gives you a
brief comparison of GitHub to its alternatives, including locally hosted ones.
It also explains to you my personal Git and GitHub setup and how I use it.
Finally, the video (part 2) demonstrates my full software development workflow
on my open-source "Android Docker" project, which is hosted on GitHub.

Article: (as posted above)

Video (Part #1 - GitHub Advantages, Alternatives, and Setup):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX8no5eRck0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX8no5eRck0)

Video (Part #2 - My Full Development Workflow Using GitHub):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRAIY-
RLSvo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRAIY-RLSvo)

Outline of the article:

    
    
      * Why GitHub
      * Alternatives
      * My GitHub Setup
      * My Physical Work Environment
      * My Full Software Development Workflow Using GitHub
        * Project Organization
        * Git Usage
        * Task #1: Replace Docker Base Image
          * Applied Programming Principles
        * Task #2: Fix Directory Naming Conventions
          * GitHub Pull Request Flow
        * Task #3: Deploy Image to Docker Hub
          * Manual Testing
        * Task #4: Project Publicity
      * Conclusion

